# FTP/Telnet Broken yet TivoWebPlus 2.0 working



## Dog88 (May 17, 2007)

Yikes! I broke something. I can access TivoWebPlus 2.0 from my PC using my browser with no problems. I used to be able to also access the Tivo from my PC using Telnet and FTP. 

I re-zippered my Tivo and ran the enhancement scripts to fix a different problem. However, I lost my Telnet and FTP access. Very strange.

Here's what my WS_FTP reports:

Connecting to 192.168.1.75:21
Connected to 192.168.1.75:21 in 0.000000 seconds, Waiting for Server Response
Error reading response from server.
Connection closed by remote host.
Host type (1): Automatic detect

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dog88 (May 17, 2007)

hmmm, from bad to worse.... I pulled the drive and put it into my PC. I then ran my PTVNet CD setup to setup FTP and Telnet again. Now my Tivo won't work with Telnet, FTP, or TivoWebPlus. All three are broken.

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Dog88 (May 17, 2007)

[email protected] does report my Tivo at the expected IP address.


----------



## Dog88 (May 17, 2007)

Okay, all is well. I turned it off, went to dinner, came back, turned it on and FTP, Telnet, and TWP 2.0 are all working again. Strange but true.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Out of curiosity, did you try a simple reboot when ftp stopped working?


----------



## Dog88 (May 17, 2007)

Yes, before I gave up, I did try that, but no luck. Today I am having trouble again, FTP/Telnet & TWP2.0 all dead. Rebooted, no luck. Here's the sequence which appears to break it:

1) Starting from fresh reinstall of Zipper (w/o re-imaging, w/wireless option), the FPT/Telnet works with wired ethernet to USB port.
2) Now I turn off the Tivo, unplug my wired ethernet & plug in my Wireless Netgear WG111 and turn on my Tivo
3) I wait for complete power up sequence.
4) My Wireless USB is dead, no lights, no IP, nothing.
5) I turn off the Tivo, unplug the wireless and plug in the wired ethernet again.
6) Turn on Tivo, allow power up.
7) Now [email protected] can see my Tivo IP address.
8) However, Telnet/FTP/TWP all dead. I reboot, Telnet/FTP/TWP all dead. The Tivo works fine for TV.

Here's what I do to fix it:

9) Pull the drive, insert into PC, reinstall Zipper setup for wireless.
10) Put drive back in Tivo, reboot twice, now Telnet/FTP work again, but not TWP. 
11) So I run rbautch "sh tweak.sh" to install tweaks.
12) Tweaks reports "Original unpatched tivoapp found..." so I select "remove it" option.
13) I noticed it said it was "Applying the following patches for 6.3c software". However, it reported correctly that my Tivo is running software version 6.3d.
14) Finish installing enhancements.
15) Reboot and allow full power up.
16) Now Telnet/FTP/TWP 2.0 are all WORKING, yeah!

Now if I repeat step #2, it will break Telnet/FTP/TWP all over again. I have gone thru this cycle about 5 times, ugh! I think I will just go buy a wireless bridge and return my Netgear WG111 wireless adapter.

Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?

Thank you


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Dog88

Did you ever fix your problem? I think I am experiencing the same problem - TivoWeb working, telnet and ftp is not.
I did some research and believe it is related to some XP firewall setting. 

Did you ever get your problem resolved? if so, what did you do to fix it?


----------



## Dog88 (May 17, 2007)

I was never able to figure out the cause of the problem, other than, it seems to occur when I plug in the wireless USB into the TIVO. The only fix I found were the steps above.

I finally gave up on wireless USB and bought a wireless bridge (Buffalo High Power Turbo G Wireless Ethernet Converter) and a wired USB ethernet. So I simply plug the wired USB into the TIVO and the other end into the wireless bridge and it is all working great!

Let me know if you get your wireless USB working.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Good news: I got my wireless working with Tivo.
I rebooted my Tivo and everything worked - telnet, FTP, TivoWeb.
I think the problem is caused by not properly logging out of FTP and telnet.
enter "quit" to log out of FTP
enter "exit" to log out of telnet 
when I logout properly, it works the next time I try to login.
it sounds like you already rebooted so I don't know what to suggest for you, sorry
good luck


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

In several years of tivo hacking, I've never had problems caused by not logging out of telnet or ftp... is your problem consistently reproducible?


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

it seemed consisten but only for one day. I found the fix the next day in a thread. sorry, I can't find the thread now.


----------

